# Finally got mine now !!



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi guys,

After a while of waiting my car arrived last weekend and I picked it up on Tuesday.

Its got some mapping and idling issue but I've been driving it last night and night before, and cos its got the HKS 2535 tubbie it takes a while to build the power in the low torque RB20DET.......but once it builds through the revs and get to around 5000rpm it really rockets.

The handling is fantastic on it as well, doesnt feel like a GTS at all, more like a GTR (in the dry anyway!!), lets see what its like in the rain   

1st and 2nd gears arent that quick, but get to the top of 2nd, into 3rd, by the time you get into 4th its pulling like bullet train !!

and thats at 0.7bar ! cant wait to get it proper mapped and running 1.0 bar plus ! its gonna be nuts !

Cheers

Si


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Well done mate! I remember it was pulling quite hard when there was five of us in the car down at Kawasaki port.....Just make sure you remove those damn ariels off the rear windscreen lol I really dont know why the Japs love them so much  

Cheers

Gez


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

congrats - whats the spec?


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Well when I washed the car yesterday the ariels were the first things to come off !! As well as that tinted rear screen with the big pig of the white devil horse ! lol

For pics and spec click here

http://www.japmobiles.com/japukmeets/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3244

Cheers

Si


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice one Si, hope to see it soon, maybe at Box Hill next month


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Sweet 
Another R32 hits ole blighty  
Looks the mutts danglies mate
JAY


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks guys !

It looks much better in the metal than it does in the pics, you realise how low it is and how bling the rims are    

I look forward to bringing it to some of the meets

Cheers

Si


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

lookin sweeeeeeeeeeet m8

get some vids up

K


----------

